# Question regarding arm pain....



## Zukey (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello Everyone...

I'm new to this site and really enjoy reading all the informative threads posted here. I decided to shoot my question to see if anyone can help me out..(fingers crossed)

I have been experiencing some pain on my right arm. It hurts right around the elbow area. It doesn't hurt when I'm actually riding. But as soon as I'm done and stretch it out, it does. 

This didn't bother me at first since it would go away, but now it has been hurting for a day now, Always when I extend the arm straight.

When I'm riding, I try to keep my arms slightly bent, but I don't know if this is normal due to the fact that I am still getting used to my first road bike.??

Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Welcome Zukey!*

The first thing that comes to mind when sizing a woman on a roadbike is torso length. Typically, it is too short for frames proportioned for guys. I see women riding with elan stretched out like Superwoman on bikes that are too long for them. They don't seem to mind or even be aware of it. But that would be the first thing I would check if you have pain anywhere in the shoulders, arms or wrists: are the handlebars too far away?

To get you in the ballpark, drape your hands on the hoods, and sit on the bike as comfortably as you can. Look down at the front wheel. Can you see the hub? It should be obscured by the handlebars. If it is visible behind the bars, chances are they are too far forward. If the hub is visible in front of the bars, then the reach is possibly too short, and chances are the bars are also too low relative to the saddle.

Bernard Hinault, 5 time winner of the Tour de France says in his book, a rider is positioned like a peaked roof, flat back at a 45 degree angle, arms extended from shoulders at a 45 degree angle, center of gravity roughly between the two wheels. If the bars are too low, too much upper body weight is thrown onto the front wheel, through the back and arms. Chris Chance, the frame builder, adds that the rider should be able to take his(her) hands off the bars and not feel like they're falling forward. If you can't do that, chances are the bars are too low or too far away. Racers and triathletes like to have their bars low for aerodynamic efficiency, but the rest of us are much more comfortable with the bars within 2 inches of saddle height, for the above reasons.

The second thing is saddle tilt. If the saddle is tilted down, you bounce forward on it, putting too much pressure on the arms and hands. The saddle should be level, so that you can sit straight up on it and not slide forward. When you pedal, your sit bones should be firmly planted at the back of the saddle and there shouldn't be alot of pressure on the front of the saddle. This simple fix has saved many a rider who suffers arm and wrist problems.

If the fit seems okay, then your body might just need more time to get fit for this particular activity. But if the problems is chronic, or gets much worse after a longer ride, chances are very good its a fit problem.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

It may be unrelated to biking. Don't know how much computer time you have each day, but Google "mouse elbow" or similar and see if it doesn't sound familiar. Biking can then increase the tenderness.


----------



## Zukey (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for all the info so far!

I was fitted for this bike when I got it. I have a specialized multi sport vita. I can not see the hub either.

I did however, notice a small downward tilt on my saddle. I will adjust that and see if that helps me. =)

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

It may help take just enough weight off hands/arms to make a difference. In the meantime, when you are pain free work on strengthening those triceps!


----------

